# Which puppy food (uk) and how do I transition?



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

We are getting our puppy on the 5th of May and i am wondering what food would be best to transition 
From what I've read since it was sugggested to me on my intro thread Eden Mulit-meat and Fish Small Kibble 9x5mm seems to be the best.
What about wet food? Is dry food only enough for him?
I know he is currently on asda hero puppy food 4 times a day.

How do I know how much to feed him each time?

Sorry for all the questions but want to make sure to raise him right.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As far as kibbled foods go, Eden is a good one. It is on par with imported feeds such as Orijen and Fromm but is made in the UK.
I personally don't feed processed foods, and feed a fully raw diet. There is a whole section on raw feeding here in the Diet & Nutrition section. A good way in to raw feeding, especially for puppies, is a complete pre-made raw diet, I would recommend Natural Instinct, which is frozen.
If you wan't the benefits of raw but the convenience of a dried food, Ziwi Peak is an air-dried complete food that is very popular on this forum.
As for quantities, continue to feed him 4 times a day, and let him eat as much as he wants. You may also want to leave some food down or wake him in the night for a feed if he is very small, to prevent hypoglycemia.
Feel free to ask questions, nutrition is so important for these tiny dogs. Because they eat so little, we have to make sure that they are eating the best foods, every bite counts. A little research now will ensure your pup reaps the benefits later.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Have only looked into a raw diet a little. I am a vegetarian and do not think I could handle that amount of meat, will need to look into pre mixed for him. I definitely want him to have the best.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Raw feeding does require a bit more research, but feeding a complete pre-made makes it simple. Check out Natural Instincts website, (naturalinstinct.com) they are a small and really helpful company.
There are lots of ways to feed, and lots of different opinions, it is all about finding what works for you and your dog. All the foods I have mentioned are good, and far, far superior to carbohydrate based diets such as those found in regular pet shops and supermarkets. Dogs do not need carbs, they are only added to dog foods as cheap fillers. So as long as you are feeding a high percentage of quality meat as the main protein, and avoiding grains and fillers, you will be on the right track.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the great info and advice. I have a lot to look into, glad i started looking in advance. My boy is going to have the best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to say, a good site for research is dogfoodadvisor.com it is American, so a lot of the brands aren't available here, but it's a great source of information and shows what you should be looking for/avoiding in your dogs diet, so you get better at understanding dog food labels. Then there is the new British site whichdogfood.co.uk which is also really useful.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been looking on whichdogfood.co.uk it seems really helpful. I'm thinking we'll go with whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0082/ziwipeak-daily-dog-air-dried-cuisine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed ziwipeak it's a great food,if you're a veggie then i think you will handle it,doesn't look like real meat,my son in law is also a veggie and has no trouble feeding it to my dogs


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a look at Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store if you're in uk,Lily's kitchen is another good one and they do a puppy one


----------

